# Hot Shot headers are out for the 3.5



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

Check the altimas.net thread for details, I ain't writing it all here (like 9 pages already)


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

linkage?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *linkage? *


http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=120667

I want them. I need $$$ bad. Dilemma.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Sean,

I posted over there on the topic.
Still a little curious about the secondary 02 sensors. You said you threw a CEL 
without them on the prototype?

I want to know for sure that HS got the final product right before I drop $650 + install on those headers.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

With no cat you'll get a CEL without a doubt. You need a MIL eliminator. Casper electronics carries them.

Us Spec V guys have all the header answers....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

I'm still waiting to hear some more definite answers regarding the cat stuff as well. Otherwise, I can't wait to get them on my car


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its all just money.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Tru dat


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

no, i had the secondary tie wrapped to the suspension members when I threw the CEL. they were reading the air in the engine compartment as opposed to the exhaust air

all you need to run the car is the primary ones, so at first for the drive home and the dyno, I left the secondary sensors out. as a matter of fact for the first week, one of them was sitting in my glove box

the only thing that means is that when you do hook up the secondaries, the CEL will go away (if you install them after the main cat)


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

3.5SE Auto said:


> *no, i had the secondary tie wrapped to the suspension members when I threw the CEL. they were reading the air in the engine compartment as opposed to the exhaust air
> 
> all you need to run the car is the primary ones, so at first for the drive home and the dyno, I left the secondary sensors out. as a matter of fact for the first week, one of them was sitting in my glove box
> 
> the only thing that means is that when you do hook up the secondaries, the CEL will go away (if you install them after the main cat) *


Man, I wish you lived in North Texas..


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

Dude amarillo is only like 6 hours from my house.

Come on over and pull up some carpet

open invitation (pm, then call, then be sure to bring the beer)

dallas is about 12 or so hours from here.

i don't work weekends


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

3.5SE Auto said:


> *Dude amarillo is only like 6 hours from my house.
> 
> Come on over and pull up some carpet
> 
> ...


LOL...that would be a MAJOR road trip!
Thanks for the invite tho-
I'll keep in in mind...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

6 hours is a major road trip?? lol, what would you think of the drive from here to tennessee that ive made 6 times... 28 hour drive...


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

gotcha beat, asleep, TWO round trips to Florida between May 26th and July 21st. (BTW, I have 18,000 miles on my 4 month old car)


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah, thats a trip alright... lol. ive also made the trip from charleston to here... getting ready to make another trip to tn here pretty soon. ive got 20k on my new engine that i installed in feb... ALL LOCAL, lol. they rack up pretty quick.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *6 hours is a major road trip?? *


He said from Dallas is *12* hours not 6...And yes, I do consider 12 hours 
as a major road trip!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

youre right, i missed that spot somehow... its still not too bad though...


----------

